# just some pics of the landing....



## mike385 (Jan 18, 2006)

here are a few pics of my partner's and my landing and skidder.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 18, 2006)

*firewood?*

are the logs firewood?, your getting them all dirty. do you have to buck them up or are they to be loaded on a truck?


----------



## mike385 (Jan 18, 2006)

those logs are bucked and ready for the truck. 6ft. to truck length is what we cut.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice pics Mike


----------



## mike385 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## woodhog (Jan 25, 2006)

Mike 385, Just wondering where the pics were taken. I am just up the road from you in Punxsy.
Rod


----------



## mike385 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am about a mile away from jacksonville. Its around 6 or 7 miles south on 286 out of indiana.


----------



## woodhog (Jan 25, 2006)

That is near one of my favorite places, Challenger raceway.

We also race go karts at Blairsville Kart track.

Thanks, Rod


----------



## mike385 (Jan 25, 2006)

yep we aren't far at all, just past the golden pheasant..


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the wood for?


----------



## mike385 (Jan 26, 2006)

all of those logs are bucked and ready for the trucks to come and take them to the mill. It is an assortment of poplar, red oak, white oak, elm, ash, and a little cherry. I am not the best person with a camera and you can't tell but, there is around 10-12 thousand feet there.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 28, 2006)

That looks like a 540B, I have one and love it. Its crazy how little fuel it uses! We can log about 40mbf on one tank of fuel on decent ground and timber before refueling. Good pics, now post some more.


----------



## mike385 (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think that you could make that thing leak fuel any slower.lol


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Mike anymore pictures??


----------



## mike385 (Jan 28, 2006)

no pics this week, its been kinda bad out at our job. Mud to high heavens and we have a small lake to deal with at the bottom, that is stocked with fish. The skid road is now bellypan deep with mud, and it started to look like chocolate going into that lake so we stopped until better weather. We only got two days in last week.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 30, 2006)

Mike, I know that feeling... We're supposed to get more rain tonight I haven't worked in a week and half!


----------



## Ed K (Jan 31, 2006)

I know the feeling too! mud everywhere. I wonder if there are any loggers working? Even my mud lot is to wet.


----------



## mike385 (Jan 31, 2006)

I posted this in another forum, mud was butt deep on a giant. went home again.


----------



## mike385 (Feb 1, 2006)

well we did work today, to busy trying to catch up to take any pics though. I will try to remember to take the camera with me tomorrow. We are cutting some really tall timber now, nothing like out west but pretty substantial for the northeast. I did some tulip poplar that was around 24" dbh and was around 60' long. One tree in particular made 10 logs by itself. A fourteen foot, twelve foot, (then a "Y") twelve, twelve, twelve, ten,ten, ten, eight and eight footers. If it wasn't a forked tree as you can see it would be 108'.


----------



## mike385 (Feb 4, 2006)

*added some more pics*

here they are, I am not a photographer sorry. lol


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 4, 2006)

woodhog said:


> Mike 385, Just wondering where the pics were taken. I am just up the road from you in Punxsy.
> Rod




Home of the G'hog right?

I've been up that way before. Did an espn/mtv party event up there about 4 years ago. I love the name of the town!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ryan*

Ryan have you stopped taking pictures of your work ?
i really liked the pictures you used to share 

/Kristoffer


----------

